# What is a good price for a P90TH?



## double t (Dec 28, 2006)

Just like the title says, what is a good price for the P90TH? There is a new one at a local gun show for $430. Is this a good price or should I offer something lower? Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Always hem haw around and see if you can get it for less. Never pay tag price for any gun at a show. I have had them come down over $100 bucks more than once on some guns.:smt1099


----------

